# VapeCon 2016 - the story in pictures



## Silver

Hi all

We have received the professional photos from VapeCon 2016 and lets just say - they are AWESOME !

@Rob Fisher and myself are going to use them to retell the story - with full commentary as we go. It's going to be an incremental build up so we can relive the awesomeness on that day. 

We are going to try give a lot of context to the photos and where possible fill in the happenings, the quirks and the fun things that happened around them. Feel free to contribute if we missed anything.

Keep your eyes on this thread - I think it's going to be fun to watch it unfold...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeCon 2016 was a long time in the planning and the excitement running up to the event was huge… I find it hard to describe the 27th August 2016… all I can really say about it was that it was the dawning of the age of Vaping… it was the day that *vaping *went from the lunatic fringe to *mainstream*!

So the day finally arrived and Hi Ho @Silver and I pulled into the Heartfelt Area parking lot at 06:00am and already there were people in the queue. By 06:30 the excitement and work going on inside had reached fever pitch! Last minute fixing of stands and packing of stock was going on and the rest of the team had arrived and were setting up in anticipation of the crowds we hoped would come... Hi Ho will post some pics later of the inside goings on...

Attention was needed outside so I headed to the gate to control the flow of vehicles and see all the peeps in the queue! Here are the first die hards that were first in the queue! One wise man brought along a chair...

`

The queue grew rather quickly and I was stunned by how many people came so early... I think next year we need to open the doors a lot earlier... the queue just grew and grew... walking up and down greeting the peeps it was great to hear all the vaping chatter and the excitement was growing by the minute.



One of my jobs was allowing the vendors in with last minute stock to pack out... Here is Mike from Vape Decadence trying to look cool with his sun glasses!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's put up some pics of all the early birds chilling in the queue! If you spot yourself in the pics let us know your Forum Name!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

As time went on the queue just grew and grew! It was around the 7am mark that we realised that VapeCon 2016 was going to be the sucess and more than we had hoped it would be! There were lots of backpacks in the queue and the vaping chatter was growing louder and more excited all the time... the clouds were billowing and the security and Heartfelt staff could not believe their eyes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

There was a light cold wind blowing and one of the early arrival promo girls was a dash on the chilly side... and being the gentleman I am I lent her my @Paulie's Jacket... it kept her warm and we bonded.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There were lots of cute girls at VapeCon and the cameraman had a good eye! 

What do we have behind the clouds of Vapour?



Yes we have cute girls!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vendor Flags adorned the route to the entrance and by 08:30 the excitement was off the charts... we were running around like demons possessed sorting out last minute issues. I have to say at this point that we have made a lot of notes on how to do things a bit better next year and an exhibition of this size is quite some undertaking. Next year pre bought tickets will have the giant's share of the entry points... the amount of tickets bought online on the day before VapeCon was nothing short of exceptional...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Gizmo

Wow those pictures are amazing! Looking forward to seeing more!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nizamudeen

Rob Fisher said:


> OK let's put up some pics of all the early birds chilling in the queue! If you spot yourself in the pics let us know your Forum Name!
> View attachment 66677
> View attachment 66678
> View attachment 66679
> View attachment 66680
> View attachment 66681
> View attachment 66682
> View attachment 66683




Nizamudeen im there lol in the 2nd pic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Absolutely amazing!!! wish i was there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Metal Liz said:


> Absolutely amazing!!! wish i was there


Liz    Nice to see you again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

looking forward to more pics of awesome chicks - (yes I know .... ).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SAVaper

Rob Fisher said:


> As time went on the queue just grew and grew! It was around the 7am mark that we realised that VapeCon 2016 was going to be the sucess and more than we had hoped it would be! There were lots of backpacks in the queue and the vaping chatter was growing louder and more excited all the time... the clouds were billowing and the security and Heartfelt staff could not believe their eyes!
> View attachment 66685
> View attachment 66686
> View attachment 66687




me and @Tisha in the first 2 pics.... from behind...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Right, it's time to continue...

I am going to post some of the photos of the vendor stands before the crowds descended on them. There wasn't much time to do this but there were some great photos taken. Later on I will return with more commentary on more of the stands - from later in the day... 

First up is *Juicy Joes*

These guys were incredible. They set up their stand in record time. And came all the way from Cape Town. Thank you @ShaneW - you guys are champs! That orange background with the Juicy Joes logo was rather striking. I think its @MarkK in the pic...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Next up is *L'dy Vape* and *Vape Candy*

They shared a small stand. Lots of excitement it seems with their own promo girls getting ready for the onslaught  It's actually quite funny because at that point I was standing probably only a few meters to the left of that picture and I did not even notice what was happening at their stand. At that point I was nervously anticipating the opening...
Lol

Thanks for being there with us and for the support @Joyce L'dy Vape and @Robin Cilliers !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Friep

Me and the wife in the pick with the guy and his chair. He also brought some snaks to share... Realy like the vape comunity. We the first five had a lot of fun in the q. Tasted some juice tested some mods realy awsome time we got their at 6:13

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Last minute touches to the *Noble *stand

You guys had such a clean orderly stand - very nice! @SwickedV 
Such a pity I didn't get a chance to try the juices. Damn

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

This was a fabulous stand from *Vapers Corner*

So well laid out. They had a full blown shop there! Lovely use of the medium sized corner stand. Big ups to you for the effort you put in. I know how much preparation you put in. Lots of counter space and good space for stock. Seems like it worked well because later on in the day your stand was always packed...

Thanks for the support @Vapers Corner - and Lol on the chirps on the day and the scares you gave me on build day  We had some power issues on that island of stands and as a joke they asked me where they can plug in their coffee machine!!! Needless to say that comment floored me... I can only laugh now - but it was a tense moment then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver

Ok this is a classic from *The Vapery*

If there was an award for it, you guys would be right up there for the most creative stand of the day. My gosh, those back metal "steampunk" shelves were awesome. And this photo does not do full justice. (more later though) - there were lots of other weird and wonderful things at your stand. And the great clothing and amazing headwear!

Thanks for the support @Dirk. You and your team put in a huge amount of effort and put on a great spectacle for the attendees.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Silver

And here we have *Sir Vape *with their long stand right next to the bar.

Also a big thanks for the effort you put in travelling from Durban @Sir Vape. Not an easy task to bring all the stock and the final bits and pieces from afar. You did the attendees proud. There is @BigGuy on the right hand side 

And the 2nd photo is of Steam Masters, their wholesale business. Great to see representation from you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

8:40 am and the peeps are getting restless... we open the outside gates gates and get the queue to move to the main entrance to the Arena... the organisers are at Defcon 1... the lights are going green and we are almost ready for lift off... final mic checks done... the check in girls and boys are almost ready... the anticipation is almost palpable!

I'm not sure what to do with myself so I'm checking and double checking inside and out... not sure what I'm checking but I'm doing it anyway because it looks like we are in total control!  Each time Hi Ho @Silver and I cross paths we just grin at each other... we can't believe we are at T-Minus 15!




T-Minus 10 and it appears that Hi Ho @Silver is ready to rock and roll...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not sure what to do with myself so I'm checking and double checking inside and out... not sure what I'm checking but I'm doing it anyway



That was so accurate @Rob Fisher - lol - I got butterflies just reading that

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That was so accurate @Rob Fisher - lol - I got butterflies just reading that



That was the Butterflies part... in the morning we can do the goosebump post!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

T-Minus 3 and last minute chat with Hi Ho @Silver! The last picture taken of me before the opening... VapeCon 2016 is about to become a reality after all the months of planning... I think at this stage I am shaking with anticipation! Right my peeps let's do this!



I moved back into the Arena and began the count down from 10... 9... 8... 7... 6... 5... 4... 3... 2... 1... 
VapeCon 2016 is now open!

That moment I will cherish forever... the emotions flooding... the hairs on my arms stood up and the goosebumps were visible... this may all sound a bit melodramatic but for @Silver, @Stroodlepuff, myself and the whole team this was the realisation of a dream and the day Vaping went Mainstream!

And now all hell breaks loose! the queues start to stream in! @Silver and I now stand back and watch the peeps filing into the Area! We look at each other and share a special moment!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

All hands on deck! We have a 2 km line of anxious deal getting vapers to get into the arena!



The Team in full swing doing the name tag stickers! These were important because there are a lot of prizes to be had for ecigssa members wearing them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

And as you enter VapeCon 2016 what better way to be greeted than two of the VapeCon Promo girls there to meet you with their beautiful smiles!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## shabbar

Rob Fisher said:


> And as you enter VapeCon 2016 what better way to be greeted than two of the VapeCon Promo girls there to meet you with thier beautiful smiles!
> View attachment 66819



Paging @johan

Reactions: Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

The story telling is incredible.. Cant wait to see more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner

Silver said:


> This was a fabulous stand from *Vapers Corner*
> 
> So well laid out. They had a full blown shop there! Lovely use of the medium sized corner stand. Big ups to you for the effort you put in. I know how much preparation you put in. Lots of counter space and good space for stock. Seems like it worked well because later on in the day your stand was always packed...
> 
> Thanks for the support @Vapers Corner - and Lol on the chirps on the day and the scares you gave me on build day  We had some power issues on that island of stands and as a joke they asked me where they can plug in their coffee machine!!! Needless to say that comment floored me... I can only laugh now - but it was a tense moment then.
> 
> View attachment 66768



Epic Thread @Rob Fisher and @Silver!!

Glad you could see the funny side of the chirps afterwards @Silver  I need to pick my moments better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

kimbo said:


> Liz    Nice to see you again


Hi Kimbo!
Good to see you guys again aswell! It's been way too long!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

09:15 and the peeps are streaming into the arena... we have even roped in the VapeCon Promo girls to help with the rush! That's me on the left wishing I could get an armband from that beautiful girl... she was really bright (as were most of the girls... Varsity students) and the one in picture went on to be Hi Ho @Silver's executive PA for the day...



OK we are in and ready for some good deals... some desperate last minute stall building going on in the background... but now this chap is making a beeline to one of the stands that have free juice or awesome hardware deals!



Some more peeps making beelines! 


Made it to the @Paulie's and Orion stand in time for a freebie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

And those that made it to @Paulie's stand were greeted by a bevy of beauties! Blondie on the left really worked her magic all day! She was enthusiastic and a real asset to Paulie's stand! Note to @Paulie... she is a keeper!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I don't really have a story for this picture but I thought it prudent to post it here because I think I must have been standing behind the photographer and that's why there were two beautiful smiles...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

There are real quality photo's taken by our professional photographer and this is a classic... it's @Kuhlkatz taking a brief break to have a solid vape!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have no words for this one... other than "those eyes"!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 8


----------



## s.i.jerefos

Absolutely Amazing!!! 
I wish I was in Lovely S. Africa this time of Year... 
I think I must move to S.AFRICA and leave Greece. 
I Love Your place! 


Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

Rob Fisher said:


> All hands on deck! We have a 2 km line of anxious deal getting vapers to get into the arena!
> View attachment 66816
> 
> 
> The Team in full swing doing the name tag stickers! These were important because there are a lot of prizes to be had for ecigssa members wearing them!
> View attachment 66818


Whooo there i am me and the missus meeting @Silver was a good day  indeed 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Loving this thread!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Right, it's time to showcase some more of the magic from the exhibiting vendors at VapeCon.

The doors have opened and the mad rush to some of the vendor stands was well underway!

Here is the stand from *Vape Cartel*. Their long stand also next to the bar proved a major attraction. They also had a small stand next to the long one! @KieranD making maximum use of the space available. Congrats on your stand Kieran. You and your team did a great job and your stand was super. Only problem was I couldn't see you most of the time because it was so busy...

This was early when it was still civilised 
Long counter space and great stock displays at the back




Hey I didn't notice those little couches - nice!




Marquee and all! @KieranD - I think that was you in the background wearing shorts with your back to the camera. Quite a rare sight because later in the day you were covered with lots of attendees clamouring to get to your stand...




Thanks again @KieranD to you and the whole Vape Cartel team for your support. You guys were rocking!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## cam

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't really have a story for this picture but I thought it prudent to post it here because I think I must have been standing behind the photographer and that's why there were two beautiful smiles...
> View attachment 66911


Could only be Rob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## cam

cam said:


> Could only be Rob


Oh and I almost neglected to ask... Megan wanted your number. ..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here are 3 pictures that personify the fun we had at VapeCon 2016.

@kimbo stopped pulling wheelies long enough for us to take a pic... @Silver and @BumbleBee posing very well....



And then I spot a photo opportunity and come screaming in for a photo bomb! Notice @zadiac in the background...



@zadiac in the action with a peace sign! It was a JOL of note!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Here are 3 pictures that personify the fun we had at VapeCon 2016.
> 
> @kimbo stopped pulling wheelies long enough for us to take a pic... @Silver and @BumbleBee posing very well....
> View attachment 67013
> 
> 
> And then I spot a photo opportunity and come screaming in for a photo bomb! Notice @zadiac in the background...
> View attachment 67014
> 
> 
> @zadiac in the action with a peace sign! It was a JOL of note!
> View attachment 67015


It was big fun, thx for the memories @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> It was big fun, thx for the memories @Rob Fisher



@kimbo , as always , it was great to see you and thanks for making the trip to be part of it!
Very special photos above

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Here are 3 pictures that personify the fun we had at VapeCon 2016.
> 
> @kimbo stopped pulling wheelies long enough for us to take a pic... @Silver and @BumbleBee posing very well....
> View attachment 67013
> 
> 
> And then I spot a photo opportunity and come screaming in for a photo bomb! Notice @zadiac in the background...
> View attachment 67014
> 
> 
> @zadiac in the action with a peace sign! It was a JOL of note!
> View attachment 67015



Hahaha Uncle @Rob Fisher, I really thought I did that after the photo was actaully taken

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Time for more awesomeness from VapeCon 2016. I am going to continue with some epic vendor stand photos. Just notice how much effort the vendors went to in order to put on this show for all of us. Very proud of you. Still can't believe how great the stands looked...

Here is premium juice vendor *Moose Juice
*
I loved this stand. It was well laid out with the focus on the five juices. Each had their own testing station with their own colour of superb lighting. Very premium. And Heath (@Moose Juice) and his team were helpful and friendly, always smiling.

Here he is in action...




With lovely smiles and fun the whole day there!




Thanks for being there and for the support @Moose Juice !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Moose Juice

Thank you @Silver! 

We had an absolute joll on the day, still kinda feels a bit surreal, we didn't expect such an amazing turnout! 

I cannot wait for next year and am already starting to come up with an even better stand design for Vapecon 2017 

The Moose thanks everyone who came past and spent time sampling our range on the day! it was great to meet you all!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Just changing the topic slightly...

Found this pearler and am going to put it in here because it's at the Moose Juice stand.
I think those were the Vape Chefs promotional ladies. Drawing attention wherever they went!

@Rob Fisher - what was going through your mind in this photo? hehe

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Here is a special stand from juice maker *Northern Craft Vapes - NCV*

This was likely when they were getting ready in the morning, doing final touches...

Wooden flooring. Striking backwall. Plasma screen. Lovely couches and tasting tables! Very professional looking. Super effort Mike @Vapington ! Right up there if there was a stand of the day prize!!




@Vapington chose a corner medium sized stand very near the entrance and made excellent use of the space. Here is a pic from a different angle:




Only noticed the logo on the floor now. Cool!

And then later in the day:




I think that's Mike (@Vapington) behind the counter on the right hand side with the white cap on. 

There is a funny story from build day about the NCV stand. The contractor who helped to put the stand together came to me to ask if the electrical installation was done okay. Hmmm... Ok. I can do this. I confidently said, sure, let me take a look (with my expert knowledge on these things of course  ). Notice the white electrical cable at the back of their stand going up to the catwalk on the roof. Well that was the wire to power all the stands in that island. So when they showed me what they had done - I was quite stressed. They had wired the entire box at the end of that cable INTO their backwall of their stand and had closed it all up with screws and carpentry etc. Lol. Anyway, they kindly took it out and made it available to the other stands. I was stressing a lot but it all worked out okay  Thanks to all of you guys who helped each other to get it all sorted. We have made notes for next time...

And here is a close-up of those lovely caps. Also only noticed them now 




Thanks for being there, for the support and the professionalism you displayed @Vapington. You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Just changing the topic slightly...
> 
> Found this pearler and am going to put it in here because it's at the Moose Juice stand.
> I think those were the Vape Chefs promotional ladies. Drawing attention wherever they went!
> 
> @Rob Fisher - what was going through your mind in this photo? hehe
> 
> View attachment 67063


@Silver I think @Rob Fisher has just realized that they can't fix broken elevators

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@BumbleBee You have alot of patience. I remember standing next to you at one of the vendors stalls at VAPECON. I got there after you and the guys at the counter served everyone, including the people that arrived after us, except us. After a while I turned around and walked away and you still waited.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Blu_Marlin said:


> @BumbleBee You have alot of patience. I remember standing next to you at one of the vendors stalls at VAPECON. I got there after you and the guys at the counter served everyone, including the people that arrived after us, except us. After a while I turned around and walked away and you still waited.


lol, yeah I'm pretty chilled 

I stood at that counter for 25 minutes, I was actually greeted twice by the staff but eventually just walked away too, what a crazy day


----------



## Blu_Marlin

BumbleBee said:


> lol, yeah I'm pretty chilled
> 
> I stood at that counter for 25 minutes, I was actually greeted twice by the staff but eventually just walked away too, what a crazy day


It was a crazy day indeed. Things like that you just have to laugh it off sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - what was going through your mind in this photo? hehe
> 
> View attachment 67063



He is clearly thinking about fishing. Bietjie lyn nat maak.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - what was going through your mind in this photo? hehe
> 
> View attachment 67063



I'm going to plead the 5th amendment if I may... because across the passage from us was another stand with some hot promo girls...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Time to continue with the story

Next up is long-standing vendor *Vape Club *- who has supported ECIGSSA and its events pretty much since the beginning!

Seen in the photo below is founder @JakesSA at his stand. They chose a large corner stand in a prime position and made most use of the space with counters all around. Their stand was packed all day!




That's Lindsday @VapeGrrl on the left. It's quite amazing - Vape Club set up their stand in record time. You guys had us worried  But it turned out great.




Products on display on the wooden blocks with "menus" on the tables. Professionals at work 




What a cool pic. Fun and smiles allround




Thanks for all the support and dedication @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl. It was super to have Vape Club at this special event!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Throughout the day we did lucky draws... the Vendors were more than generous and we gave away a ton of prizes from Starter Kits, T-Shirts, tanks, Juice and even a couple of Minkins!

These are the *fine vape vendors* responsible for all the donated goods and Prizes!

Atlantic Vape, Blends of Distinction, Captain Cloud, Craft Vapour, Deity Vapes, Firetrap Vapes, Fog Machine and Shipwreck Vapes, Golden Goose, Hands Customs, Liqua and Hats, House of Vape, J&J's Emporium, Juicy Joes, Just Vape SA, L'dy Vape, Moose Juices, Mr Hardwicks, Noble E-Juice, NoonClouds, Northern Craft Vapes (NCV), Paulie's EJuice, Orion, Opus E-juice Co, Retro Vape Co, Sir Vape, The eCigStore, The Vapery, Vape Candy, Vape Cartel, Vape Club, Vape King, Vapers Corner, Vapour Mountain, Viral Vapes, Wiener Vape Co.

One of the first recipients of the lucky draws!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## shaunnadan

Rob Fisher said:


> I have no words for this one... other than "those eyes"!
> View attachment 66913


hey !

thats my hand in the pic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver getting a report back on proceedings and about to issue more instructions! Organiser supreme! His attention to detail is one of his many attributes that made VapeCon 2016 such a sucess! Hi Ho you rock!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I feel like some Ice Cream right now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spot the forumite! Here we have @Willyza chatting to two of the NCV girls! He looks happy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I really did have a JOL at VapeCon 2016... take note of all the fine vape vendors logo's in the background... and the wonderful matching t-shirts... and the Limited edition Minikin in the right hand... Oh and *those eyes*!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Willyza

Rob Fisher said:


> Spot the forumite! Here we have @Willyza chatting to two of the NCV girls! He looks happy!


Always

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel like some Ice Cream right now!
> View attachment 67448



That chicky was one of the nicest people I met on the day. Spent a good 30 minutes tasting and chatting. Big ups to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Time to continue...

Here is *Vaperite*. Their stand was jam-packed and busy all day. I don't think any of us could have imagined how busy this whole event was going to be. 

Vaperite took a large stand to the right of the stage and had quite a lot of counter space. 

This is an epic shot of the action at the Vaperite stand:




The back of their stand had these great roll-up posters. Check out all the boxes of stock!! Vaperite clearly had some great specials on the day that were in big demand 




A big thank you to Barry (@Vaperite South Africa) for supporting the event despite being so unfortunate that you weren't able to make it on the day!! I saw Barry briefly on build-day. It looked like your staff were doing a great job - but it looked quite exhausting. Saw Dexter a few times. And was great to have a chat to Alan on the day. Don't worry Barry, next time!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

And this post is dedicated to a special long-standing vendor - none other than *Vapour Mountain*.

Benji (@Oupa) from Vapour Mountain has been making juices long before most and has also been with us pretty much since the beginning - supporting the community and virtually every event.

Also worth noting that Vapour Mountain is based in Cape Town - so the effort you guys put in to be with us - and with such style - is greatly appreciated!

Look at that super stand! Also right up there if there was such a thing as stand of the day! Benji took a medium-sized corner stand and made excellent use of the space. So clean and tidy - very upmarket.





This is what it looked like after loading stock and displays on the counters:





Here is the man himself (@Oupa) filling one of the testers 





And I found this great close up of some of the new juices:





Finally, a photo of myself with @Oupa - and @BumbleBee in the foreground - not sure what you were explaining to us at that point Bee - but it made us smile!




@Oupa, it's always great to see you and Chrystel at these events. Was good to meet Damian too. Thanks for all the effort you put in and for all the support over the years. You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> And this post is dedicated to a special long-standing vendor - none other than *Vapour Mountain*.
> 
> Benji (@Oupa) from Vapour Mountain has been making juices long before most and has also been with us pretty much since the beginning - supporting the community and virtually every event.
> 
> Also worth noting that Vapour Mountain is based in Cape Town - so the effort you guys put in to be with us - and with such style - is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Look at that super stand! Also right up there if there was such a thing as stand of the day! Benji took a medium-sized corner stand and made excellent use of the space. So clean and tidy - very upmarket.
> 
> View attachment 67520
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it looked like after loading stock and displays on the counters:
> 
> View attachment 67521
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the man himself (@Oupa) filling one of the testers
> 
> View attachment 67522
> 
> 
> 
> And I found this great close up of some of the new juices:
> 
> View attachment 67523
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a photo of myself with @Oupa - and @BumbleBee in the foreground - not sure what you were explaining to us at that point Bee - but it made us smile!
> 
> View attachment 67524
> 
> 
> @Oupa, it's always great to see you and Chrystel at these events. Was good to meet Damian too. Thanks for all the effort you put in and for all the support over the years. You guys rock!


I was most likely babbling about something totally pointless, I'm pretty sure the looks on your faces are ones of uncertainty 

It was great to finally meet the legend that is @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

More giveaways Baby! 
I just loved seeing the face of the lucky winners... everyone loves getting something for free! 

"Are you sure this is all for me"?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here try this juice!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pick Me! Pick Me! Pick Me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK now this one... The voting is well under way with the juices and Hi Ho popped in for a visit to the ECIGSSA stand. I would give a lot of money to find out what was in Hi Ho @Silver's mind when this shot was taken... check that face!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now the background to this shot was some smart alec made a comment and I have to come down off the stage to hurt him! I'm not saying who it was but you will see a few people with grins on thier faces either from the smart alec comment or the fact that someone was about to get hurt!  The one trying to get away and not smiling is the one about to get clubbed!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Pick Me! Pick Me! Pick Me!
> View attachment 67541



Oh my word, this is an *EPIC* photo!!!
Just look at the eagerness from all the people - and the expressions on all their faces - too classic

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> OK now this one... The voting is well under way with the juices and Hi Ho popped in for a visit to the ECIGSSA stand. I would give a lot of money to find out what was in Hi Ho @Silver's mind when this shot was taken... check that face!
> View attachment 67542



@Rob Fisher - I think I'm going to plead the 5th amendment on that if I may

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> OK now this one... The voting is well under way with the juices and Hi Ho popped in for a visit to the ECIGSSA stand. I would give a lot of money to find out what was in Hi Ho @Silver's mind when this shot was taken... check that face!
> View attachment 67542


Haha, that expression  is priceless

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Warlock

Love this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Silver and @Rob Fisher , from now on, any pictures without beautiful girls only gets a "Like".
You're only going to get a "Winner" when the post includes beautiful smiles, sexy legs, cute b..... 

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Next up is also a super vendor - *Vape King*

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff put in a huge effort to get everything ready. They took a large stand to the left of the stage and they shared another large stand with Paulies and Orion on the other side. 

Big ups to @Gizmo who started this forum and got this whole thing going. Respect to you sir! And to @Stroodlepuff who not only had to put in major effort on their presence at VapeCon but also helped us with a lot of the behind the scenes tasks. Without you guys and all your help, this event would not have been nearly as good! 

I think they were also taken aback by the sheer volume of passionate vapers that swarmed:





There were so many people around that part of the venue for a large chunk of the day that it was difficult to see the stand itself  So here is a logo peering out from the crowd 




And here is @Ollie - Vape King's own coilmaster and a true vaping legend. This was at the other large stand which was a lounge shared with @Paulie 's and Orion. @Ollie had his own coil building station permanently set up and this is a classic shot showing what we coil builders love doing...




And another one showing a bit more of the shared lounge. In the photo with @Ollie is none other than @capetocuba who I believe flew up just for the day!




Thanks again to @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff and the whole Vape King team. For all your support, encouragement and help. I saw several of you folk on the day - including @Dr Phil , @Dale Edwards and @Nibbler. Thanks for all the smiles and laughter.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up is another great duo of juice vendors. *Paulies *and *Orion*

These two juice vendors shared a large stand where they offered juice tasting in a great setting. They also shared a lounge on the other side of the venue with Vape King.

Here is their stand. It was fantastic! @Paulie - massive respect to yourself and Mike for all the dedication and support. You guys had an epic stand. Couldn't believe it when it was being built  It had a structure you walked under with lights and strong branding all over. Comfortable couches and super tasting stations. Paulies on the left and Orion on the right.




Here's a picture straight on. Paulie got white couches and Orion black couches. Is that because of Orion's stars in the night sky? Lol, I didn't even notice that on the day. Nice!




And let's not forget the babes. @Paulie you guys had some super looking, friendly promotional ladies at your stand to help out. As @Rob Fisher said, this stunning lady was a keeper  Am reposting so we don't forget!





Moving on to the shared lounge. This was taken early in the morning. Red carpet and all!





And a view from above. There's @Ollie again with the pink cap  Don't know who that is chilling on the bean bags...




Thank you @Paulie and Mike for your support of this event. And for doing it in such style.

I also thank @Paulie for all his commitment to the community over the years. He has been and continues to be a strong pillar of this community. Thanks for all you have done over the years. Helping with the many Vape Meets, being a great ambassador and always offering positive encouragement. You rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Here try this juice!
> View attachment 67540



Geez! she would've stopped me dead in me tracks! When visiting SA again ......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Silver said:


> Time to continue...
> 
> Here is *Vaperite*. Their stand was jam-packed and busy all day. I don't think any of us could have imagined how busy this whole event was going to be.
> 
> Vaperite took a large stand to the right of the stage and had quite a lot of counter space.
> 
> This is an epic shot of the action at the Vaperite stand:
> 
> View attachment 67518
> 
> 
> The back of their stand had these great roll-up posters. Check out all the boxes of stock!! Vaperite clearly had some great specials on the day that were in big demand
> 
> View attachment 67519
> 
> 
> A big thank you to Barry (@Vaperite South Africa) for supporting the event despite being so unfortunate that you weren't able to make it on the day!! I saw Barry briefly on build-day. It looked like your staff were doing a great job - but it looked quite exhausting. Saw Dexter a few times. And was great to have a chat to Alan on the day. Don't worry Barry, next time!



Thanks Silver. Next time we will need at least a two day event. Then we will build an entire shop at VapeCon. I'm not kidding about a two day event. One day was way too hectic

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 12


----------



## Silver

Moving on to another great duo of vendors - *J&J's Emporium* and *JOOSE-E-LIQZ*

J&J's Emporium is a growing vaping retailer and for VapeCon they teamed up with juice-maker JOOSE-E-LIQZ on a large stand in a prime position - just next to the ECIGSSA/VapeCon stand...

Great stand @wazarmoto and @Naeemhoosen. Looked very practical with all the counter space. There is J&Js on the right and JOOSE-E-LIQZ on the left. Only noticed the cool cutouts on the floor in front of the stand now! Nice.





Another one from a different angle. You can see the ECIGSSA/VapeCon stand in the distance





And here is the JOOSE-E-LIQZ section. I didn't even notice those cool testers on the day! Damn, I didn't get a chance to try out Burfee  Next time.




Thanks for supporting this great event @wazarmoto and @Naeemhoosen. And for being such a pleasure to deal with the whole way!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

And another great vendor who is a juice distributor - *Wicked Vapes*

They have not been a vendor here on the forum for very long but judging by their efforts at VapeCon, it looks like they are here to stay for a long time! They took a large stand in the left corner of the venue.

Their stand looked fabulous! Upmarket. Lovely counters with good branding and lighting. The dark wood and the white counters and floors looked great!




Wicked Vapes also had their own lovely promotional ladies In this shot, it appears that Kevin (the founder) is explaining something to them about keeping the glass countertops clean. Lol. I actually took a few minute break to sit on the comfy couch near the back at around midday. 




Also has been a pleasure to deal with you Kevin (@Wicked ) - and thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver and I trying to act "cool" in front of the hot videographer... not sure either of us managed "cool" that well.  
Check the clouds... we really clouded up that massive arena!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

And here we have another happy forumite @brotiform collecting a prize!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have no words to add to this picture but would love to know what was going on here? One thing is for sure... they were enjoying VapeCon a LOT!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Please can I have a pamphlet? And some phone numbers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> I have no words to add to this picture but would love to know what was going on here? One thing is for sure... they were enjoying VapeCon a LOT!
> View attachment 67788


What happens at Vapecon stays at.... ah heck

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Please can I have a pamphlet? And some phone numbers!
> View attachment 67789



Myself and Doc actually tried that line on two of the girls at the Vape Chefs stand......unfortunately she was working and had to say no  dammit

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Myself and Doc actually tried that line on two of the girls at the Vape Chefs stand......unfortunately she was working and had to say no  dammit



Life is tough... 

I did get some numbers but I was so tired after VapeCon I went to bed.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Life is tough...
> 
> I did get some numbers but I was so tired after VapeCon I went to bed.



You should have shared them with me


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You should have shared them with me



I would have had I known you were still in town!  Only problem is had you shown up instead of me they would have been expecting an athletic stud like me!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> I would have had I known you were still in town!  Only problem is had you shown up instead of me they would have been expecting an athletic stud like me!



Hahahahahaha true. Can't resist those eyes. Next year vapecon we can go in as a team

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Hahahahahaha true. Can't resist those eyes. Next year vapecon we can go in as a team



Deal! We will have 2 and a half days to cruise! But please get into shape before next year because having a slim and trim athletic body like mine is a bit of a babe magnet!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Deal! We will have 2 and a half days to cruise! But please get into shape before next year because having a slim and trim athletic body like mine is a bit of a babe magnet!



We have a deal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 16


----------



## Gizmo

Nothing short of awesome this thread is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

MOOOOAAAR!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

Coffee's getting cold here Boys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

Willyza said:


> Always



Blerrie stoutgat!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13 | Funny 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Classic and hysterical @zadiac! Love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Naeemhoosen

Lol classic stuff


----------



## Spydro

Unfortunately I was drinking a fresh hot cup of coffee when I scrolled down to your pictures @zadiac. The 'was' because when I snorted coffee and spilled it I dropped the cup in my lap. 

Have got some boiled and sore Rocky Mountain Oysters here right now. 

 

So much for reading this forum when [URL=http://www.sherv.net/]

[/URL].

Reactions: Funny 11 | Creative 1


----------



## Willyza

@zadiac


----------



## Silver

Moving on

Here is the stand from *Alchemist Flavours* (previously called Rebel Lion). They also took a large stand near the middle of the arena. I remember the cool white couches behind the banner in the foreground. 





And a great one, which shows the smiles and fun vibes at VapeCon!




Many thanks for the support @HappyCamper. And for the help you gave us in the run up to the event. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I thought it was time for some more of "eyes"!
​

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some more lucky draw winners! The prizes were fantastic! The Vendors really came to the party!

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DIY Mask!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spotted at VapeCon! @Michael the Vapor and the boys from Vape Noodle! @Charlie Fripp and none other than our sweet @Stroodlepuff!



Also spotted! Two of the hard working mods! @BumbleBee and @Kuhlkatz! Thanks again guys for all the support and help always!



Not sure who this is in the picture but there is a hot Vape Cartel girl with him so this pic has to go into the thread!



We know who this is but I can't pronounce his name! @Forfcuksakes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Let's continue

This is the stand from up and coming vendor *Just Vape SA*. They took a medium-sized stand on one of the corners and made great use of it. Just a pity there weren't more photos I could find. Your back and side walls were great @Cait and it was a pleasant surprise to see the Supporting Vendor badge appearing on the wall! I think you also had a couch and coffee table area on the one side.




Thanks for all the effort and the support @Cait. Was great to have Just Vape SA there on the day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Let's move on...

There was a vendor at VapeCon that.... lets just say.... drew quite a lot of attention  

Here was the stand from local juice maker *Vape Chefs*
It was quite a simple, yet striking stand with the backwall that stood out, the carpet and the elegant white furniture... 





Other than the juices which were available to test and which I unfortunately didn't get a chance to sample, there were some other drawcards at the Vape Chefs stand 




The Vape Chefs promotional ladies certainly turned heads wherever they went. They were so tall and had the longest legs!!! It was quite funny - so many visitors wanted a photo at the stand with the lovely ladies... Smart tactic that worked well 




And the founder and chief of Vape Chefs - @Suhail Surtee - lovely photo.




Aewsome. 
Thanks @Suhail Surtee for supporting VapeCon, for all your efforts and for brightening up the day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Let's move on...
> 
> There was a vendor at VapeCon that.... lets just say.... drew quite a lot of attention
> 
> Here was the stand from local juice maker *Vape Chefs*
> It was quite a simple, yet striking stand with the backwall that stood out, the carpet and the elegant white furniture...
> 
> View attachment 68212
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the juices which were available to test and which I unfortunately didn't get a chance to sample, there were some other drawcards at the Vape Chefs stand
> 
> View attachment 68213
> 
> 
> The Vape Chefs promotional ladies certainly turned heads wherever they went. They were so tall and had the longest legs!!! It was quite funny - so many visitors wanted a photo at the stand with the lovely ladies... Smart tactic that worked well
> 
> View attachment 68214
> 
> 
> And the founder and chief of Vape Chefs - @Suhail Surtee - lovely photo.
> 
> View attachment 68215
> 
> 
> Aewsome.
> Thanks @Suhail Surtee for supporting VapeCon, for all your efforts and for brightening up the day




Oh, what great memories of a fantastic event.
Pretty girls in the post = WINNER rating 

One of the ladies had tattoos on her legs and I was trying to see them all, but they kept going higher and higher. So I kept looking at the tattoos. 
Honestly, I really was just trying to "figure" them out..... 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

We're not done with the vendors yet

But just changing direction slightly

Here is a great photo of a special member - @n0ugh7_zw - who travelled all the way from Zimbabwe to be with us at VapeCon. Thanks for making the effort to be there @n0ugh7_zw - I hope you enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

What would this thread be without a couple of extra pics of Eyes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> We're not done with the vendors yet
> 
> But just changing direction slightly
> 
> Here is a great photo of a special member - @n0ugh7_zw - who travelled all the way from Zimbabwe to be with us at VapeCon. Thanks for making the effort to be there @n0ugh7_zw - I hope you enjoyed it!
> 
> View attachment 68220



I was like a deer in the headlights  it was awesome though! Thank you @Silver

Definitely want to do more exploring next time

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I was like a deer in the headlights  it was awesome though! Thank you @Silver
> 
> Definitely want to do more exploring next time



Always welcome @n0ugh7_zw !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on...

Here is the stand from Joburg based DIY vendor *BLCK Vapour*. 

I loved this stand because it was so different and impactful. There is @Richio on the left in the photo. Loved the branding at the back and the use of the crate boxes to build it. Certainly an original and great idea. Made me feel like I was at a tropical island bar!





And a lovely shot of some of the basic ingredients we all use in our vapes:




Thank you for all the effort and the support of the event @Richio. It was a pleasure for us to host you there. Always smiling and polite. What a great guy!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Continuing on with the vendors...

This is a special juice maker - *Craft Vapour* - who has been around for a long time. 

Mixologist @Mauritz is passionate about his juices and his lovely other half Charlene is just as passionate about the overall image of the business. Craft Vapour has supported virtually every events since the beginning...

They shared a dual stand with The Vapery in one of the middle islands. Given all the effort that went into their joint stand, there was no shortage of interested vapers all day! Their wonderful decorations and great touches made for a very interesting experience. 

Here is the duo in action - passing around the testers I presume. Love the mixologist bibs!





And a more relaxed one. Well deserved after a long day of chaotic vapers! Lovely. I just loved all the colours and lights at the stand. 




Thanks for supporting the event @Mauritz and Charlene from Craft Vapour!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979

More of hot Vape Cartel girl please. She just gets my motor running




.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ddk1979 said:


> More of hot Vape Cartel girl please. She just gets my motor running
> View attachment 68576
> .



If I had anymore I most certainly would @ddk1979! You will have to cruise to Rob's Lounge to get to see more "eyes".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Continuing on...

This is the stand of juice maker *Blends of Distinction*. 

It was a small corner stand and so elegantly designed and laid out. The photo was taken early on before the doors opened.




A special word of thanks and a shout out to Doug from @Blends Of Distinction for the help leading up to VapeCon and on the day. Doug helped us with special measuring and chalk line equipment to get the stands measured correctly (even sent us a self-made video on how to use the equipment!). And he also helped us on the day with various electrical issues. Thanks Doug, you are a champ!

And of course, thanks for supporting the event and for being there

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Here is the stand of juice maker *Deity Vapes
*
They took a small stand against the wall on the one side of the venue. Loved their backwall poster. Looked very nice! Juices on test and there were smiles all around. Here is Deity Vapes founder and mixologist @cam :





More smiling going on - looks like there was some fancy coiling going on too!





Later in the day:




Thank you to @cam and your team from Deity Vapes for supporting this great event!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Here is the stand from Cape Town based juice maker *Retro Vape Co*

They took a small stand against the wall on the one side of the venue. Was super to meet you guys @Retro Vape Co and @ShuRVC ! The Retro brothers were always smiling and courteous.




And another great photo:




Thanks for supporting the event @Retro Vape Co and for making the effort to come up from Cape Town. Was great to have you guys with us!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DougP

Thank you silver for a really great event.
We are proud to have been associated with vapecon and it's organizers 
Can't wait for next one

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Moving on...

Here was the stand shared by *Fog Machine* and *Shipwreck Vapes*. They took a small stand against the wall on the one side of the venue and put it to great use!

All the juices neatly laid out with friendly smiles to help you taste and sample. What more could one want!





From a different angle with vapour covering the face of one of the Fog Machine representatives! Classic





And here is the Shipwreck Vapes portion of the stand - lots of juices and testing going on




A big thanks to Jax from Fog Machine (@Fogmachine) and Jo from Shipwreck Vapes (@ShipWreck). Thank you for supporting this great event and for being so friendly and helpful in the run up to it and on the day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarkSide

What an excellent thread, kicking myself for not making the trip, but will not make "this mistake again", and to @Rob Fisher and @Silver .... When I grow up I also want to be like you....



Time for the Capetonians to get their act together, must just check if we can afford @Rob Fisher and @Silver to assist us in making more "clouds" to cover our little mountain here in Cape Town.

Well Done to all the organisers and vendors, truly an amazing event.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on...

Here is the stand from vendor *House of Vape*.

They took a small stand on one of the "islands" in the middle. Super effective branding and layout. Glass cabinets and all. Well done Brendz @HouseOfVape !

Here was the stand early in the morning. Final touches being made to the stand itself.





And this was a bit later once all the stock had been packed in  I don't see Brendz clearly in the photo. Could that be him behind the glass pedestal cabinet on the right of the counter?

Lol, its amazing what one notices after looking at the photos. I only notice the T-shirts hanging on the backwall now 




Thanks for the support of this event Brendz @HouseOfVape and for always being a gentleman and so polite and courteous throughout the build-up to the event.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## NickT

Is that, Mr Robot on the left of the first pic?


Silver said:


> Moving on...
> 
> Here is the stand from vendor *House of Vape*.
> 
> They took a small stand on one of the "islands" in the middle. Super effective branding and layout. Glass cabinets and all. Well done Brendz @HouseOfVape !
> 
> Here was the stand early in the morning. Final touches being made to the stand itself.
> 
> View attachment 69155
> 
> 
> 
> And this was a bit later once all the stock had been packed in  I don't see Brendz clearly in the photo. Could that be him behind the glass pedestal cabinet on the right of the counter?
> 
> Lol, its amazing what one notices after looking at the photos. I only notice the T-shirts hanging on the backwall now
> 
> View attachment 69157
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support of this event Brendz @HouseOfVape and for always being a gentleman and so polite and courteous throughout the build-up to the event.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

NickT said:


> Is that, Mr Robot on the left of the first pic?



I am not sure who that is @NickT - lol
Does look like Mr Robot though...


----------



## NickT

Silver said:


> I am not sure who that is @NickT - lol
> Does look like Mr Robot though...


Uncanny 


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Robot_(TV_series)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Still not done with the vendor photos 

But just throwing this in to mix it up a bit

The awesome vibe at VapeCon 2016 was fabulous. There were so many people, so many enthusiastic vapers. It was a lovely sight. Here is a great photo of enthusiasts sitting at the tables in the informal seating area. Each table had vapers vaping, building coils, having a drink and having a good laugh.

What a vibe indeed!




And a few moments later this photo was taken, when the gent in the front (@OreO) who was probably pitstopping his vape got up and there were smiles on all faces, including the ladies sitting next to him. What happened there @OreO ? Lol...




I can just imagine how many little "stories" and laughs there were at VapeCon amongst the enthusiastic attendees.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## OreO

Silver said:


> Still not done with the vendor photos
> 
> But just throwing this in to mix it up a bit
> 
> The awesome vibe at VapeCon 2016 was fabulous. There were so many people, so many enthusiastic vapers. It was a lovely sight. Here is a great photo of enthusiasts sitting at the tables in the informal seating area. Each table had vapers vaping, building coils, having a drink and having a good laugh.
> 
> What a vibe indeed!
> 
> View attachment 69159
> 
> 
> And a few moments later this photo was taken, when the gent in the front (@OreO) who was probably pitstopping his vape got up and there were smiles on all faces, including the ladies sitting next to him. What happened there @OreO ? Lol...
> 
> View attachment 69160
> 
> 
> I can just imagine how many little "stories" and laughs there were at VapeCon amongst the enthusiastic attendees.



@Silver 

I have no idea . Maybe they were laughing at my large green water bottle. 

Was a great event, well done to all involved and all that visited . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Here is a special vendor *Mr Hardwicks*

They took a small stand on one of the centre islands. I could find no full frontal pictures of the stand. Not sure why, were you scaring the photographer away Joel @method1 

In any event, here is a lovely photo from up above. You will notice the Hardwicks stand in the top right. It was a lovely stand with a carpet and antique furniture. I think it worked beatifully! Notice the two good looking black-shirted gents manning the stand. The one on the right is @method1. On the left is his colleague and business partner Adrian.



There is a funny story about the Mr Hardwicks stand. Their flag banners didn't have anything to stand on and the spikes were designed for going into grass, not a solid floor! So they positioned them carefully on the sides. Not sure how you got them to stand up the whole time @method1 - but great job!

And here is a lovely shot of some fine product at the Mr Hardwicks stand:




Thank you Joel @method1 for supporting this great event and for all you do for this community. You sir are always a pleasure to deal with!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

And another bit of trivia

I just realised that today, 27th September, marks the 1 month anniversary after VapeCon 2016 - which took place on 27th August. Wow, it feels like it was yesterday!

We will be continuing on with the photo thread and do have quite a bit more to show. 

We also have a video that is being fine tuned - with some iterations being made... Apologies for the delays... Lots of work happening, I promise.

So stay tuned

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Zebeebee

Silver said:


> And another bit of trivia
> 
> I just realised that today, 27th September, marks the 1 month anniversary after VapeCon 2016 - which took place on 27th August. Wow, it feels like it was yesterday!
> 
> We will be continuing on with the photo thread and do have quite a bit more to show.
> 
> We also have a video that is being fine tuned - with some iterations being made... Apologies for the delays... Lots of work happening, I promise.
> 
> So stay tuned


This is now becoming a problem. This means I have to wait 11 more months for one of the most amazing expos I have been to in years. 

Even my wife who is a non smoker non vaper loved the event to bits. 

I also took 4 non vapers to the event and converted 3 hehe.

I met some old long lost school friends and we caught up great having a hobby in common. 

Wow guys I really just need to thank you again for all your hard work. Vapecon 2016 was memorable. 
     

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Zebeebee said:


> This is now becoming a problem. This means I have to wait 11 more months for one of the most amazing expos I have been to in years.
> 
> Even my wife who is a non smoker non vaper loved the event to bits.
> 
> I also took 4 non vapers to the event and converted 3 hehe.
> 
> I met some old long lost school friends and we caught up great having a hobby in common.
> 
> Wow guys I really just need to thank you again for all your hard work. Vapecon 2016 was memorable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Thank you @Zebeebee - those words mean a lot!


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Very cool thread ! thanks peeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on

Here is another out of town vendor: *Vape Decadence & E-Cig Inn*

Coming all the way from Amanzimtoti for Vapecon - demonstrating great commitment yet again from the vendors! They took two small stands in one of the centre islands. They set it up to have serving areas on both sides of the island.

So glad to have finally met their friendly forum personality and representative @Mari. Thanks for the chat Mari - good to see you finally. Nice dense cloud by the way 





And here is one of @BigB (I presume the other side of the stand). Love that T-shirt Brian. Only noticed the saying on it now. Lol




Thanks for supporting the event @BigB and @Mari - was great to finally meet you guys!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on

Here is local juicemaker *Opus EJuice Co*

They took a small stand on one of the islands and set it up very well to display their juices with great testing stations and good branding. There is Marc @Rhapsody on the right with Renesh on the left and I think that is Pieter not very visible in the photo behind Renesh.




And here is a lady wearing an Opus shirt. I am not sure if she was one of the Opus promotional ladies - because I see she was wearing a NCV cap 




Thanks for supporting and being a part of this event @Rhapsody !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on...

Here is the stand of long-time vendor on the forum *The eCigStore*

They took a small stand on the one side of the venue and made great use of the space with their counters and layout.




I heard after the event from Shamima that they were so busy on the day they didn't have time to eat! 

Thank you for supporting this great event @The eCigStore and for all the effort you guys put in!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

And here is *Firetrap Vape Shop*

Relatively new on the forum as a supporting vendor. All the way from Vanderbijlpark, these guys had a stand right next to the entrance and put on a great show.




It was a very fun, colourful and exciting stand. Only noticed the T-shirts on the rail now!

Great branding, check out this photo!




To Hashim, Gawie and the Firetrap Vape team @Firetrap vape - thanks for all the effort and for supporting the event. Was great to have you guys there and we had a few good laughs on the day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Here is *Liqua & Hats*

They took a small stand on one of the "islands". All the way from Cape Town. Once again demonstrating the effort and commitment from the out of town vendors!

Lots of colour in the products and branding. Flat screen showing images of the products...




And friendly smiles all the way!




Thanks for all the support and effort Joao and @Natalie - you guys were fantastic. Was lovely to meet you and the team on the day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Moving on...

Here is local juicemaker *Captain Cloud*

They had a small stand against the wall on the one side of the venue. Clean and effective stand. Looked very nice. Is it just me or does the netting make it look like a goal post 





And here is Conny and her colleague - lots of tasting on offer




Thanks Conny for your support - was good to finally meet you - after all the planning and discussions beforehand.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Here is *Atlantic Vape*

They came in right at the end of the planning stages. We converted one of the large stands on the one side of the venue into two small stands. They took one of them. Looked great and it was a very good use of the space. Nice branding and very neat and tidy!




Thanks for supporting the event @Luqmaan_m - hoping you will register to become a supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA soon

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Here is *EASA - The Electronic Vapour Products Association of South Africa*

They also took a small stand on the one side of the venue. Their representatives were all neatly dressed in co-ordinated attire. They were not selling anything but providing more information about the association and what it stands for. 

There is Kate in the photo advising one of the venue's paramedics  

Side Note - the paramedics on the day were quite curious about the whole vaping scene. I had a nice chat to them early on the day. Luckily no-one needed any critical services from them to my knowledge 




To Kate and the EASA team, thanks for supporting the event and for being there to explain what it is you guys do. Am hoping you will consider becoming a "supporting vendor" here to continue the dialogue further.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Roodt

Silver said:


> And here is *Firetrap Vape Shop*
> 
> Relatively new on the forum as a supporting vendor. All the way from Vanderbijlpark, these guys had a stand right next to the entrance and put on a great show.
> 
> View attachment 70230
> 
> 
> It was a very fun, colourful and exciting stand. Only noticed the T-shirts on the rail now!
> 
> Great branding, check out this photo!
> 
> View attachment 70231
> 
> 
> To Hashim, Gawie and the Firetrap Vape team @Firetrap vape - thanks for all the effort and for supporting the event. Was great to have you guys there and we had a few good laughs on the day!



Hey hey, my local vape connections, love these okes to bits!! 

Always great friendly service, free coffee and the best of laughs.

If you are ever in the vaal area, gooi a pit stop by them, really a bunch of super nice okes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Time for some *Cloud Chasing Competition *Pictures !




*Our Stage *

The Cloud-Meter that our Gladiators Lined up against. This was adorned with banners from our wonderful Supporting Vendors. MANY of the entrants blew clouds that surpassed our ruler!




A picture of our Judges @PeterHarris and @zadiac in detailed discussion, no doubt making a difficult decision as the competition was fierce and all entrants were on top form.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan

A few more pic from the *Cloud Chasing Competition*







Looking over your shoulder to see your opponents cloud 





Here we have an excellent display of the "Crouching Tiger" pose.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan

can anyone guess who that is on the left?????






*here is the winning shot !*




and lastly a pic of the promo girl who assisted on stage

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Time to move on to the amazing *Tricks *at VapeCon 2016

Am busy compiling a few sets of photos that highlight some of the excellence that was on display.

Just going to leave this here for now to set the tone...

What a photo!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WesinEL001

brilliant write up !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Still busy...

Here's another great shot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

First off, look at the size and perfectly clear shape of this ring...




There seems to be an older ring lurking in the background

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Check out this great sequence (left to right, then down)

Let's make a ring and then move around it as it hovers upward and starts deforming...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

This is just amazing

Sequence is left to right, then down.

Look what is created here  

Let's start with the makings of something - quite a dense ball of vapour at first...






Then let's shape it a bit and get it just right and ready...





Voila - a heart! Incredible...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Moving on

Check this out. Blowing several smaller rings through a big ring...




Edit
PS - what's that on the floor - a piece of a mod? Only noticed it now, lol. Probably was a piece of a fitting from one of the stage banners..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Now lets take a ring for a walk 

Notice the VapeCon promo girl in the background laughing as the cloud ring is ushered across the stage...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Now let's launch a cloud ring

First it is produced and then shaped...





Wait, is that a cap about to be thrown through the cloud ring? Looks like it. I didn't see this sequence on the day. My gosh...





Edit
PS - that's the VapeCon / ECIGSSA marquee in the background of the last two photos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just an awesome ring with thick dense vapour oozing out the mouth...

Super photo this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Wicked combination this!
Not sure what to call it but it looks like something from outer space - in a galaxy far... far away...





Not sure exactly what's happening in this photo - but it looks like the ring is being sucked back 
Nevertheless, its an action shot. Just look at the pose and the stance!




Oh, there is that piece of something on the floor again. Lol

And finally, am not sure what shape this is but it looks very interesting. Maybe that's the Alien everyone is going crazy about  Very impressive.




Brendz, @HouseOfVape is that you in these photos above?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

And another superb one of a ring and cloud going through a bigger ring.

That stance is classic!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Another great creation

First up, assume the crouched pose and draw in as much vapour as possible...




Then make a ring and blow some amazing shapes through it!





Just marvellous!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Wow! 
Triple O-ring !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Not sure what to call this but it is super impressive. 

The stance, the haze.... the wobble in the O - wow, just super.


----------



## Silver

And finally, lets reach up through the O's and clouds!




What a superb photo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

A big congrats and thank you to all the trick artists on the day!

You guys put on an incredible show.

Wow, it's quite incredible looking carefully at the photos afterward to see the focus, concentration and determination on your faces. 

Well done to all. 
Just brilliant!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

VapeCon 2016 was filled with fun and laughter. 

That was probably the best part. To see plenty ECIGSSA members and many more with such smiles on their faces made the day very special!

Here are some of the happy vapers...

Group shot - lots of smiles. Is that you @Keith Milton with the red jacket?





Thumbs up - lets have a vape!




The backdrop here was actually the Vape SA stand. Nice that you put the supporting vendor and VapeCon logos on it @Cait !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

More happy vapers...

Check the skin on that mod! Lol!





Good times...





Group shot. I don't see any forum name tags... lol





Biker vapers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

More friendly smiles...





Happy vaping couple!




At the Paulie's/Orion stand - more smiles




Even the VapeCon promo girls were having a good time! I think this photo was at the DIY juice shootout competition voting station...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> More friendly smiles...
> 
> View attachment 71250
> 
> 
> 
> Happy vaping couple!
> 
> View attachment 71251
> 
> 
> At the Paulie's/Orion stand - more smiles
> 
> View attachment 71252
> 
> 
> Even the VapeCon promo girls were having a good time! I think this photo was at the DIY juice shootout competition voting station...
> 
> View attachment 71253




Just saw myself in one of the pics ... definitely not photogenic.

.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soutie

Very very cool pics @Silver. it was an epic day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Some lekker photos of some of the forumites

Here is @capetocuba (from Vape Cartel Cape Town) who came up from the mother city to be there





Love this photo of @Lim (from Dragon Vape)





And here is one of @ddk1979 and myself - is that a better photo @ddk1979 ?
@ddk1979 was the winner of the NCV competition and came up from Cape Town to enjoy the day. 
That's not a good one of me now.... lol... 
Oh wow, only noticed the fancy forum name tag now @ddk1979 - that's cool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Here are some great portraits that are just super photos.

I don't know the folk in them all, so if you see yourself, please post below.


That look!





Just received some flyers from I presume a few promotional ladies...





@Charlie Fripp from Vape Noodle in action





This one's a classic! Flyer and vape in one hand, Cellphone in the other...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Epic shot of the stage from a distance

This was during the cloud blowing comp - I think that is @Yusuf Cape Vaper on the left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Indeed it is @Silver ! Can't wait for VapeCon 2017!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Indeed it is @Silver ! Can't wait for VapeCon 2017!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol @Yusuf Cape Vaper !
You probably kitting out your next cloud blowing monster machine already!
I will take you on with my supercharged Evod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Lol @Yusuf Cape Vaper !
> You probably kitting out your next cloud blowing monster machine already!
> I will take you on with my supercharged Evod



Then I'll be bringing my evod monster along

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> And here is one of @ddk1979 and myself - is that a better photo @ddk1979 ?
> @ddk1979 was the winner of the NCV competition and came up from Cape Town to enjoy the day.
> That's not a good one of me now.... lol...
> Oh wow, only noticed the fancy forum name tag now @ddk1979 - that's cool!





@Silver , I'm amazed that pic came out reasonably okay. I usually never smile for photos because for some reason my face comes out skew/funny. The wife constantly complains about the fact that I don't smile for pics.






As far as the name tag is concerned, it's a reminder of all the workshops I've arranged and attended.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## skola

Silver said:


> Here are some great portraits that are just super photos.
> 
> I don't know the folk in them all, so if you see yourself, please post below.
> 
> 
> That look!
> 
> View attachment 71266



Someone getting too used to my mod in their hand @Silver


----------



## OreO

skola said:


> Someone getting too used to my mod in their hand @Silver



Your shirt isn't purple bro???? . It's like I don't even know u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola

OreO said:


> Your shirt isn't purple bro???? . It's like I don't even know u
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was undercover!!!


----------



## Satans_Stick

Really awesome reliving the event with the photos. Too cool? 
Who were the photographers at the event? I couldn't find their names?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Floki

Wow! Very cool guys! That is one epic Vapecon! Congrats to all involved!
Will definitely be there this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

